# BehördenTrick für BW?



## Micha383 (10. April 2010)

Nuja was soll ich sagen...
Ich bin zu spät auf den Trichter mit der Angel kommen und sitze nun da und suche eine Möglichkeit Angeln zu können in Ba-Wü.

Als erstes tat sich eine Möglichkeit auf, aber da wurde ich gelinkt, dies ist aber ein anderes Thema.

So nun zum eigentlichen.

Auf Basis des      [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]"§ 31[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif] Fischereischein (5)"[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif] Baden-Württemberg bin ich auf folgenden Gedanken gekommen.

_"(5) Gültige Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer gelten auch in Baden-
Württemberg, es sei denn der Inhaber hat hier seine Hauptwohnung. Wird
die Hauptwohnung nach Baden-Württemberg verlegt, sind die in anderen
Bundesländern ausgestellten gültigen Fischereischeine längstens bis zum
Ende des auf die Wohnungsnahme nachfolgenden Kalenderjahres gültig.
Das Ministerium kann durch Rechtsverordnung im Ausland erworbene
Fischereischeine oder vergleichbare Dokumente dem badenwürttembergischen
Fischereischein gleichstellen, soweit der Inhaber seine
Hauptwohnung nicht in Baden-Württemberg hat; Satz 2 gilt entsprechend."

_Wenn ich nun meinen Hauptwohnsitz in ein anderes Bundesland ändere, könnte ich dort doch Kurs und Schein machen und dann wieder meinen Wohnsitz wieder nach Ba-Wü ändern, um die Zeit zu überbrücken bis man in Ba-Wü wieder den Schein machen kann. 
Vll hat man auch das Glück und man kann mit den Unterlagen des anderen Bundeslandes ohne weitere Prüfung den Schein erhalten.

Nur hatte ich bis jetzt das Glück meinen Wohnsitz nicht ändern zu müssen und habe daher keine Ahnung was da alles mit einhergeht und wie es mit den Kosten ausschaut.

Nuja grundliegend würde mich nun interessieren ob das Überhaupt möglich ist und falls dies geht würden mich die Details interessieren.

Ich denke mal das es vll auch für andere interessant sein könnte aus Ba-Wü

Gruß Micha
[/FONT]


----------



## SC-Fischer (10. April 2010)

*AW: BehördenTrick für BW?*

ohhhmann|kopfkrat willst Du echt nur wegen des Angelscheines Deinen Wohnort ändern?
..mach den Schein einfach dort,wo Du lebst,dann ersparst Du Dir mit Sicherheit Kosten,Mühen und andere Problemchen!
...aber jedem das Seine......#d

Gruss  SC-Fischer


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2010)

*AW: BehördenTrick für BW?*

Naja, ich kann die Gedankengänge zum Teil nachvollziehen, da in B-W wohl die schwierigsten und auch teuersten Bedingungen in der BRD herrschen, um an einen Angelschein zu kommen.

Abgesehen von Kurspflicht (wenn man nicht genügend Stunden anwesend ist, darf man nicht an der Prüfung teilnehmen); die es z. B. Schichtarbeitern mehr als schwer macht, gibt es auch nur einen Prüfungstermin pro Jahr. 

Theoretisch ist die Möglichkeit wie oben angefragt sicher gegeben.
Also Hauptwohnsitz vorübergehend  in ein "tolereanteres Anglerbundesland" zu legen, dort den Schein zu machen und dann wieder umzuziehen nach B-W und da den Schein umschreiben zu lassen.

Normalerweise werden die Scheine anderer Bundesländer anerkannt. Wie so oft liegt aber der Teufel im Detail, in diesem Falle an den ausstellenden Behörden auf dem Rathaus. Diese müssen das Prozedere durchführen, und da hört man immer wieder mal von Schwierigkeiten. Wer es auf sich nehmen will, kann das natürlich nach geltendem Recht dieses auch durchsetzen, was mit entsprechendem Aufwand und Kosten verbunden sein dürfte.

Auf der anderen Seite muss man für sich selber entscheiden, ob die ganzen zusätzlichen Kosten und der Aufwand (abmelden in B-W, anmelden im neuehn Bundesland, wieder abmelden da, wieder anmelden in B-W,  jeweils Papiere umschreiben, Auto etc.) sich dann wirklich für einen Angelschein lohnt.

Anders sieht das aus, wenn man sowieso (sei es arbeits/familienmäßig) vorübergehend in ein anderes Bundesland zieht und dieser Verwaltungskram eh notwendig wäre.

Und was ich auch nicht weiss, ob es da Fristen gibt, wie lange man in einem anderen Bundesland wohnen muss..

Fakt ist halt leider, das es die Landesregierung in B-W mit Unterstützung des VDSF geschafft hat, das Angeln möglichst schwierig zu machen und möglichst weit einzuschränken (man denke auch nur an das in B-W geltende Nachtangelverbot)..

Wenn es Dir also "nur" ums Angeln geht und Du ansonsten keine heimatlichen/familiären Bindungen in B-W hast, würde ich Dir da nicht nur einen zeitweisen Umzug empfehlen, sondern komplett wegziehen ;-))


----------



## Micha383 (10. April 2010)

*AW: BehördenTrick für BW?*

@SC-Fischer

Nuja es soll ja nur auf dem Papier geschehen um den Schein machen zu können.
Und wie Thomas9904 schon sagte gibt es in Ba-Wü nur 1 Termin für die Prüfung.
Und jedes mal wenn ich iwo an nem Gewässer vorbei komme (und vll noch nen Angler sehe) könnte ich :v weil ich nicht darf |gr:


@Thomas9904

Nuja aus dem Schwabenland möchte ich eigentlich nicht weg, zu mal ich hier mein Job habe und entsprechende sozaile Kontakte.
Daher beineide ich lieber die Leute in Bundesländer denen es beim Angeln besser geht #6


Ich hoffe im moment immer noch darauf das sich hier jmd meldet der sich mit Umzugsgeschichten von Bundesland zu Bundesland auskennt in sachen wie Fristen, Kosten und Rechtliches.

Wenn ich mal genug in Erfahrung gebracht habe werde ich entscheiden ob oder ob nicht.

Und wenn ich es mache werde ich mir denke ich mal die Mühe machen nen Bericht zu schreiben wie man als Ba-Wü'ler an den Angelschein kommt ohne jetzt ewig auf die Termine warten zu müssen.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## antonio (10. April 2010)

*AW: BehördenTrick für BW?*

fristen diesbezüglich sind mir nicht bekannt.
nur gilt eben in einigen bl, daß ich meinen schein nur dort machen kann wo mein wohnsitz ist.
die kosten sind auch in jedem bl verschieden ebenso können die lehrgangskosten innerhalb eines bl variieren.

antonio


----------



## Patrick_87 (10. April 2010)

*AW: BehördenTrick für BW?*

es war in bw auch mal im gespräch 2 prüfungen pro jahr durchzuführen, seit der lfv bw die prüfung abnimmt, keine ahung was daraus geworden ist.. hast du im herbst keine möglichkeit diese abzulegen?

ist echt schade, dass leute die arbeiten usw die prüfung evtl. nicht ablegen können.. hoffe du bekommst nen guten tip.


----------



## Micha383 (10. April 2010)

*AW: BehördenTrick für BW?*

Das ist ja die Sache, das ich nicht bis zum Herbst warten will, daher bin ich auf diesenn gedanken gekommen.


----------



## Micha383 (10. April 2010)

*AW: BehördenTrick für BW?*

So nun habe ich mal mein Rathaus per E-Mail angeschrieben zum Thema Ummelden und damit verbundenen Kosten und rechtlichen Firsten usw.

Hoffe mal am Montag eine Antwort zu erhalten.
Falls gewünscht halte ich euch mit meinem Vorhaben auf dem Laufenden :g


_Falls ein Boardie mitliest der sich mit der Thematik (Ummelden) auskennt, einfach hier die Infos posten oder direkt per PN an mich, Danke _


----------



## DerAngler93 (10. April 2010)

*AW: BehördenTrick für BW?*

Ist in ganz B-W denn der Prüfungstermin gleich? Also meintwegen am 5.3 oder ist das nach den Kreisen geregelt? Weil wenn jeder Kreis einen anderen Termin hat (wie in NRW) kann man hier einfach eine Sondergenehmigung beantragen, die man dann auch normalerweise bekommt


----------



## Micha383 (10. April 2010)

*AW: BehördenTrick für BW?*

Soweit ich mich Informiert habe ist das nur 1 mal im Jahr mit den Prüfunge und das wars dann fürs ganze jahr...


----------



## DerAngler93 (10. April 2010)

*AW: BehördenTrick für BW?*

beschi... reglung. Aber Ummelden würde ich mich nicht, dass wäre ir persönlöich zu viel arbeit


----------



## Patrick_87 (10. April 2010)

*AW: BehördenTrick für BW?*

einmal im jahr, im november!


----------



## norwegian_sun (10. April 2010)

*AW: BehördenTrick für BW?*

Hallo!|wavey:
Habe auch mal in BW gewohnt, mit dem angeln isses da echt besch..., jede pfütze hat nen anderen pächter, kannst vergessen da, habe damals meinen schein da gemacht und es war nur einmal pro jahr, habe zwecks arbeit auch mehrere jahre gebraucht, schon allein wegen dem lehrgang, um endlich mal die zeit zu haben. Jetzt bin ich wieder weg von da und mein schein von bw gilt auch hier, und ich habe für 108€ die dav jahreskarten von brandenburg, sachsen und mc-pomm und die große oderkarte. In bad liebenzell wollten die ernsthaft für eine tageskarte 23€ haben :v


----------



## Kretzer83 (10. April 2010)

*AW: BehördenTrick für BW?*

Hi Micha383,

oje, ich fühl' da echt mit.... Ist echt sehr bescheiden geregelt hier. Ein Kollege will auch angeln, und hat das gleich Problem.

Also das wird dich zwar bestimmt nicht zufrieden stellen, aber in der Schweiz könntest vorübergehend auch (zwar recht eingeschränkt) ohne Angelschein an vielen stehenden Gewässern Angeln. Kannst mal nach "Freiangelrecht" schauen. Darf man i.d.R. nur mit festem Schwimmer und keine Kunstköder sowie Köderfisch. Ist aber vom jeweiligen Kanton abhängig.

mfg Kretzer


----------



## K-Inge (11. April 2010)

*AW: BehördenTrick für BW?*

Mir gehts ja ähnlich wie dem Themanstarter. Werd ich mich bis zum Herbst halt mit Forellenpuffs begnügen (was in Bawü ja auch ohne Schein erlaubt ist) und schonmal bissle lernen.


----------



## Micha383 (11. April 2010)

*AW: BehördenTrick für BW?*

@ K-Inge
hmm Interessant... Werde mal nachschauen in den Gesetzbüchern und dann hier Editieren.
Weil ich im moment da nen kleinen Zweifel hege das man das so ohne weiteres darf.

Sö hab mal folgendes ein bisschen studiert... Landesfischereiverordnung 9.2.2010
Aber schlau bin ich nicht daraus geworden, ist für mich im moment recht verworren..


----------



## Janbr (12. April 2010)

*AW: BehördenTrick für BW?*

Hallo,

was Grundsaetzliches:

Ich bin vor einigen Jahren aus Bayern nach NRW umgezogen. Das Angeln mit meinem bayrischen Fischereischein war kein Problem. Ich hab auch nach Ablauf meines bayrischen Fischereischeins ohne Probleme mit dem Pruefungszeugnis einen neuen (dann NRW Schein) bekommen.

Zum Umziehen:

Das Problem ist, du musst deinen Hauptwohnsitz verlagern um den Schein in einem anderen Bundesland zu machen. Das heisst in der Regel:
- Dich ummelden
- Deine Ausweise muessen geaendert werden (tust du das nicht, kannst du Probleme bekommen, da es in Deutschland eine Meldepflicht gibt)
- Dein Auto ummelden
- Es kommen unter Umstaenden Dinge wie Ummeldung auf dem Arbeitsamt, der Familienkasse usw. dazu

Das kann ersten schon einiges Kosten und ist mit viel Arbeit verbunden.

Aber es ist moeglich. Ein Freund von mir hat sich kurzzeitig in Bremen (bei Verwandten) angemeldet und hier seinen Schein gemacht. Das war kein Problem und der Schein wurde natuerlich ueberall anerkannt.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Micha383 (12. April 2010)

*AW: BehördenTrick für BW?*

Hmmm
Hört sich nach nem Rattenschwanz an -.-

also mal wieder typisch Deutsch; Warum Einfach wenn es auch Kompliziert  geht.
Hatte eigentlich gehofft das es reichen würde wenn das im Perso steht,  so das ich bei Kurs und Prüfung offiziell nicht mehr Ba-Wü'ler bin.

Hatte mir das so Vorgestellt das die ganze geschichte in ein bis zwei Wochen durch ist. Ummelden, Kurs machen, Prüfung ablegen, Ummelden.
So das ich sachen wie Auto ummelden usw einfach durch die kurze Zeit die  ich Umgemeldet bin bleiben lassen kann.

Wie ist das denn wie von K-Inge geschilderte? Das man in Ba-Wü am Puff  kein Schein braucht.


Gruß
Micha


----------

